# Line counter reel? (models as of 2020)



## zuren (Aug 9, 2020)

This forum doesn't seem to get a lot of traffic, but I'll post anyway. I'm in the market for a smaller line counter reel to target walleye in the Great Lakes and upper Midwest areas. I'm looking for suggestions on brands and models to look at, including any past models that may be available on the used market. Reels on my list currently,

Diawa AccuDepth ICV Low Profile
Okuma Convector Low Profile CV-354DLX
Shimano Tekota A-300
Okuma Coldwater CW-153DLX

I know Abu Garcia has a line counter as well.

Thanks!


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 9, 2020)

I know nothing about fishing for Walleye. Just want to point that out. 

I use Daiwa Lexa 100 line counter reels on light & med/light kokanee rods (for rainbow trout). They are low profile and very compact size. Rated for 120 yards of 14# mono. I run them with 8# mono. I've had them for a couple of years of routine use and so far no problems, knock on wood. Daiwa makes a larger size lexa line counter. 

I have no actual experience using any of the digital models, but kind of decided to stay away from those thinking there is more to go wrong. Or, in my low-tech world, more to go wrong that I would never understand. haha. 

Good luck with the search.


----------



## zuren (Aug 10, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> I know nothing about fishing for Walleye. Just want to point that out.
> 
> I use Daiwa Lexa 100 line counter reels on light & med/light kokanee rods (for rainbow trout). They are low profile and very compact size. Rated for 120 yards of 14# mono. I run them with 8# mono. I've had them for a couple of years of routine use and so far no problems, knock on wood. Daiwa makes a larger size lexa line counter.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this! I'm looking at the smallest offerings to go on a 7', medium to medium-heavy power walleye rod.

The Daiwa Lexa looks like the next generation of the AccuDepth, but with a mechanical counter instead of digital. The AccuDepth is more expensive as well (maybe due to the electronics?), which seems odd if it is truly a discontinued model:

AccuDepth - https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/daiwa-accudepth-icv-digital-line-counter-reel?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions&affcode_c=&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhtzrirKR6wIV-QiICR0jwwmrEAQYCCABEgJWTPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds






Lexa LC
https://www.daiwa.com/us/contents/reels/lexa_linecounter/index.html





The switch back to a mechanical counter from digital is making me pause. I thought I wanted the smallest AccuDepth, but why make a change like that in our "digital is always better" world? Makes me think the digital was prone to issues.

Any opinions on the new Okuma Convector Low Profile reels? My dad fishes a lot and seems to be smitten by the "Quick Drop" feature of Okuma:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESmSBwK-xG8&feature=emb_logo

Okuma missed the mark on the pricing. I've seen several places that it was going to retail for $99, but I see it mostly for $120.

Thanks!


----------



## zuren (Aug 10, 2020)

LDUBS said:


> I use Daiwa Lexa 100 line counter reels on light & med/light kokanee rods (for rainbow trout).



Where are your Daiwa Lexa's made? I just figured out that the Okuma Convectors are made in China; that may be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 11, 2020)

zuren said:


> LDUBS said:
> 
> 
> > I use Daiwa Lexa 100 line counter reels on light & med/light kokanee rods (for rainbow trout).
> ...




The box mine came in says made in Korea.


----------



## backwater52 (Oct 23, 2020)

I have an old D.A.M. Quick 270 (made in Germany with brass gears) open bail with a line counter but its big.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 23, 2020)

backwater52 said:


> I have an old D.A.M. Quick 270 (made in Germany with brass gears) open bail with a line counter but its big.



Spinning reel with a line counter -- that is cool. Stripping off line is a real drag (especially when I lose count). When I was still using spinning rods/reels for trolling, I thought about buying one of those inexpensive clip on line counters. Best thing I ever did was get the line counter reels.


----------

